# Little Yellow Boost Restrictor



## bcruzfersher (Feb 21, 2013)

"The electronic boost control had a small physical restriction in the control lines. It was marked in yellow so the new owner could remove it and enjoy a safe factory boost increase."

Has anyone yet removed this? How'd you do it? And also, does bypassing the original stock boost restrictor mess with any of your electronics systems?


----------

